# BRITISH WIRE CLEANER SAFE FOR GOLD



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

BLOW OUT TIME GREAT STOCKING STUFFERS GOOD STUFF BEEN SELLING LIKE CRAZY HURRY THO ONCE IT SOLD OUT THATS IT....$100 PER CASE SHIPPED THAT'S 12 32OZ BOTTLES AND FOR EVERY 2 BOTTLES YOU BUY I WILL THROW IN A BRUSH THAT MAKES IT EAZIER TO CLEAN IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

:0 Helluva deal for some great stuff! :cheesy:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 6 2010, 06:56 AM~19251478
> *:0 Helluva deal for some great stuff!  :cheesy:
> *


I'AM TELLING YOU


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got my box friday. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2010, 10:06 AM~19252705
> *i got my box friday.  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD BRO SAME DAY I GOT MY ORDER OF BRUSHES ..NEXT TIME I GUESS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 6 2010, 11:25 AM~19252852
> *MY BAD BRO SAME DAY I GOT MY ORDER OF BRUSHES ..NEXT TIME I GUESS
> *


not trippin. i got brushes :biggrin:


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

how many cases you have


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOEYS CUSTOM_@Dec 6 2010, 03:45 PM~19255604
> *how many cases you have
> *


50+


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

they going fast thank you


----------



## anythingonwhlz (Feb 12, 2007)

PMd you
:biggrin: sign me up for a case :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

YOU ON THE LIST


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

GOING...................


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ALL BOXES ARE ON THE WAY THANKS YOU ALL AND MERRY X;MAS


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ALMOST ALL GONE


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

KEEP THEM CLEAN


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

JOEYSCUSTOMS THERE ON THE WAY ...BOXES SHIP SAME DAY THEY ARE PAID


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM (Dec 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 13 2010, 06:06 PM~19317992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks im sure will do buisness again


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ON THE WAY BIGGIE818 THEY WILL BE THERE FOR THE TOY DRIVE..GOOD LUCK THANK YOU


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

CHINAS LOVE THE GOLDEN SHOWER</span> FROM THE CLEANER IT SEEMS TO BRING THEM BACK TO LIFE..........


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

seven boxes left


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

DAM BRUSHES AND GREASE WITH PURCHASE A TRUE DRASTICSANTA


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

MY LAST 2 BOXES ANY1


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 17 2010, 10:22 AM~19351834
> *MY LAST 2 BOXES ANY1
> *



DAMN WISH I HAD SOME EXTRA LOOT 2 SPEND. MAYBE NEXT TIME.
DAMN HOLIDAYS KILLIN ME


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 16 2010, 03:10 PM~19345031
> *DAM BRUSHES AND GREASE WITH PURCHASE A TRUE DRASTICSANTA
> *


TRADES?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

are you selling cases only or can i get 2 bottles?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 19 2010, 01:04 PM~19367861
> *are you selling cases only or can i get 2 bottles?
> *


X2


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I USE MY COMPANY'S ACCOUNT TO SHIP OUT THE CASES... CAUSE THEY ARE THE SAME SIZE BOXES AS THE ITEMS WE USE TO SHIP IN , SO THATS WHY I PASS ON THE SAVINGS TO THE LAY IT LOW MEMBERS . BUT IF YOU BUY SINGLES I WILL USE U.S.P.S SHIPPING WHICH IS $11 { MED. FLAT RATE BOX}OR $16{LARGE FLAT RATE BOX} I CAN FIT 3 BOTTLES IN THE SMALLER BOX AND 6 IN THE BIGGER BOX, BOT I WILL SELL SINGLE.. SO EACH BOTTLE IS $13 PLUS THE SHIPPING


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn homie, i might need to get up with you


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 19 2010, 08:54 PM~19371896
> *damn homie, i might need to get up with you
> *


holla at me


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## marafango (Jul 2, 2009)

let me have a box 760 457 7843 victor


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

u still have some if u do how we pay u got paypal


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Any more boxes left? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Dec 29 2010, 09:38 PM~19454549
> *u still have some if u do how we pay u got paypal
> *


THANK YOU.... YOURS IS ON THE WAY


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

FEW BOXES OF CLEANER LEFT


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jan 2 2011, 11:21 AM~19481293
> *FEW BOXES OF CLEANER LEFT
> *


i pm you price for box to 95207


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 2 2011, 02:24 PM~19483155
> *i pm you price for box to 95207
> *


ITS ON THE WAY


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jan 5 2011, 11:19 AM~19510394
> *ITS ON THE WAY
> *


thank you got it today quick responce thank you again


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jan 5 2011, 04:35 PM~19513593
> *thank you got it today quick responce thank you again
> *


I TOLD YOU I AINT PLAY'N FAST SHIPPING


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

RUNNING OUT


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

This shit works great!!!gets all in between the spokes!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jan 7 2011, 08:25 AM~19529864
> *RUNNING OUT
> *


 pmed


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 7 2011, 03:03 PM~19533268
> *pmed
> *



payment sent


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 7 2011, 05:17 PM~19534294
> *payment sent
> *


thank you there going fast


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so a case of 10? grease and brush for a bill?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2011, 09:27 PM~19536653
> *so a case of 10? grease and brush for a bill?
> *



12


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

GOT MY CASE TODAY.. THANK YOU!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2011, 09:27 PM~19536653
> *so a case of 10? grease and brush for a bill?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 6 2010, 06:51 AM~19251459
> *BLOW OUT TIME GREAT STOCKING STUFFERS GOOD STUFF BEEN SELLING LIKE CRAZY HURRY THO ONCE IT SOLD OUT THATS IT....$100 PER CASE SHIPPED THAT'S 12 32OZ BOTTLES AND FOR EVERY 2 BOTTLES YOU BUY I WILL THROW IN A BRUSH THAT MAKES IT EAZIER TO CLEAN IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES
> 
> 
> ...




Everything i see here says the case is 12, did something change. I still want my order just thought it was 12


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 8 2011, 11:43 AM~19540419
> *Everything i see here says the case is 12, did something change. I still want my order just thought it was 12
> *


NA THERE 12 BOTTLES I YES HAD TO THROW THAT FACE OUT THERE 
YOU 12 PER CASE THERE ON THE WAY


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

12 BOTTLES PER CASE AND FOR EVERY 2 BOTTLES YOU BUY I WILL GIVE YOU A BRUSH ALSO HAND FULL OF DAYTON GREASE FOR CASE YOU BUY IF THATS NOT CLEAR ENOUGH PM ME


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jan 8 2011, 03:25 PM~19541850
> *12 BOTTLES PER CASE AND FOR EVERY 2 BOTTLES YOU BUY I WILL GIVE YOU A BRUSH ALSO HAND FULL OF DAYTON GREASE FOR CASE YOU BUY IF THATS NOT CLEAR ENOUGH PM ME
> *


----------



## KRAZY V.I. (May 2, 2008)

Just got my case. This stuff is the best for 24karat d's. Thanks a lot Daniel


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZY V.I._@Jan 8 2011, 06:11 PM~19543062
> *Just got my case. This stuff is the best for 24karat d's. Thanks a lot Daniel
> *


NO PROBLEM THANK YOU


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

got mine


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 12 2011, 07:51 AM~19573935
> *got mine
> *


THANK YOU AGAIN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 6 2010, 07:51 AM~19251459
> *BLOW OUT TIME GREAT STOCKING STUFFERS GOOD STUFF BEEN SELLING LIKE CRAZY HURRY THO ONCE IT SOLD OUT THATS IT....$100 PER CASE SHIPPED THAT'S 12 32OZ BOTTLES AND FOR EVERY 2 BOTTLES YOU BUY I WILL THROW IN A BRUSH THAT MAKES IT EAZIER TO CLEAN IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES
> 
> 
> ...


is this a 13 and do u wanna sell it?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 12 2011, 06:26 PM~19579276
> *is this a 13 and do u wanna sell it?
> *


YUP I HAVE A SET PRE STAMPED IN THE BOXES,,,,,, THERE WAS A TOPIC ON HERE WERE THEY ARE ALMOST WORTH A TRUCK LOAD OF FIELD GROWN WEED ..NOT FOR SALE YET IAM GOING TO LET ME SON CURB THEM FIRST WHEN HE GETS HIS LICENSE IN ABOUT 9 MORE YEARS


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

is it safe on powder coat??????


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

What's the ETA homie pm sent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 15 2011, 05:37 AM~19603468
> *What's the ETA homie pm sent
> *


nm was at the house when i got there 

thanks


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ONLY 6 BOXES LEFT AND A HAND FULL OF SINGLES


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TIME TO CLEAN THEM WHEELS


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I WILL BE AT THE TURLOCK SWAPMEET I WILL HAVE SOME CLEANER WITH ME TEXT OR CALL SO WE CAN MEET 209-204-2552


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

THANKS GUYS FOR BUYING THAT CLEANER THIS WEEKEND


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

ill take 2 singles if you still got them


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Feb 1 2011, 03:52 PM~19758824
> *ill take 2 singles if you still got them
> *


YOUR BEST BET IS 3 BOTTLES FOR $42 SHIPPED IF YOU DONT WANT A CASE


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Feb 1 2011, 05:02 PM~19758923
> *YOUR BEST BET IS 3 BOTTLES FOR $42 SHIPPED IF YOU DONT WANT  A CASE
> *


paid :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

still got cases? where you located? not sure where winton is


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 1 2011, 04:53 PM~19759478
> *  still got cases? where you located? not sure where winton is
> *


YES IAM 20 MIN SOUTH OF MODESTO AND 20 MIN NORTH OF FRESNO


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

FOR THOSE OF YOU IN THE BAY AREA I DELIVER IN THE BAY COUPLE TIMES A WEEK CALL ME 209-204-2552 SALINAS AND GILROY I GO EVERY NITE I CAN MET ANY 1 CLOSE TO MY ROUTE AND ON ODD DAYS IAM IN THE SOUTH PART NEAR FRESNO............


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

Got my cleaner today...fast shipping....TTT...for drasticlolo..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bundi62_@Feb 7 2011, 08:57 AM~19808052
> *Got my cleaner today...fast shipping....TTT...for drasticlolo..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

work good on stainless?


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

I got my box today... thanks... :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

A CASE OF 12 BOTTLES / 6 BRUSHES AND A HAND FULL OF GREASE FOR THE SAME LO PRICE OF $105 SHIPPED DO THE MATH THATS ABOUT $7 PER BOTTLE


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

dont forget my case bro


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 12 2011, 03:59 PM~19853630
> *dont forget my case bro
> *


I HAVE IT RIGHT HERE IF WE HAVE TO LETS PAYPAL


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

CLEANER--HEX TOOL GREEN FLAGS ---209-204-2552


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Did you get my payment? JUst double checking?
Alex


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:banghead: man. I coulda just waited and got them from u myself today? It's all good, gots mine. :biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 20 2011, 04:44 PM~19918051
> *  :banghead:  man. I coulda just waited and got them from u myself today?                        It's all good, gots mine. :biggrin: thanks bro
> *


FUNNY HA........THANKS TO THOSE OF YOU WHO THREW AND AGAIN LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Feb 20 2011, 04:06 PM~19917795
> *Did you get my payment? JUst double checking?
> Alex
> *


YES FRIDAY AND SHIPPED OUT THE SAME DAY..THANK YOU


----------



## UltraFunkULA (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Feb 21 2011, 01:06 AM~19921242
> *YES FRIDAY AND SHIPPED OUT THE SAME DAY..THANK YOU
> *


You the man... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UltraFunkULA_@Feb 21 2011, 09:32 AM~19922993
> *You the man... :biggrin:
> *


Y SI


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

GET YOUR WIRE WHEEL CLEANER AND WHILE SUPPLY LAST FREE BRUSHES


----------



## UltraFunkULA (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Feb 22 2011, 12:09 AM~19929881
> *Y SI
> *


Got my case today. Gracias...
Alex


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE... RECEIVED MY CASE TODAY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

whats up brutha,still waitn on our shipment down here in AZ


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Feb 24 2011, 11:10 AM~19950357
> *whats up brutha,still waitn on our shipment down here in AZ
> *


SAYS U GOT IT TODAY


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

sent u a PM homie!!! Get at me pls! Thanks!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Feb 25 2011, 01:37 PM~19960125
> *sent u a PM homie!!! Get at me pls! Thanks!
> *


REPLIED


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

need a bottle hit me up, i can drive past the gas station


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 25 2011, 09:04 PM~19963218
> *need a bottle hit me up, i can drive past the gas station
> *


DONT JUST DRIVE BY STOP AND FILL UP THAT TANK $5 AINT GOING TO GET YOU MUCH THESE DAYS


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

How much for just one bottle with brushes shipped 79762


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Feb 26 2011, 09:40 AM~19965594
> *DONT JUST DRIVE BY STOP AND FILL UP THAT TANK $5 AINT GOING TO GET YOU MUCH THESE DAYS
> *


i hear ya.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

good shit right here. its been a while that i havent used it and tried it on some used dz today and they look like new again  good shit drasticlolo, thanks!!!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 26 2011, 06:15 PM~19968741
> *good shit right here. its been a while that i havent used it and tried it on some used dz today and they look like new again  good shit drasticlolo, thanks!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

i live in san jose when are you going to in the area again?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Feb 27 2011, 09:23 PM~19976875
> *i live in san jose when are you going to in the area again?
> *


EVERY NITE IAM IN GILROY SALINAS AREA THAT MY ROUTE


----------



## bigricks68 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Feb 28 2011, 08:49 AM~19979150
> *EVERY NITE IAM IN GILROY SALINAS AREA THAT MY ROUTE
> *


about what time i get off work at 430p let me know
were we can meet i sometimes get fridays off too


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Feb 28 2011, 01:23 PM~19981229
> *about what time i get off work at 430p let me know
> were we can meet i sometimes get fridays off too
> *


IAM IN THE AREA AROUND 1AM -5AM


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

Got my case bout 15 minutes ago,thats the good shit,for those who know,gracias homie :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Mar 2 2011, 11:17 AM~19997853
> *Got my case bout 15 minutes ago,thats the good shit,for those who know,gracias homie :thumbsup:
> *


 SUPER FAST SHIPPING THANKS :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Going fast


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by no games 62 63_@Mar 2 2011, 12:17 PM~19997853
> *Got my case bout 15 minutes ago,thats the good shit,for those who know,gracias homie :thumbsup:
> *


me to  thank you


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 6 2011, 09:15 AM~20027174
> *me to   thank you
> *


THANKS


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Mar 7 2011, 03:20 PM~20036686
> *THANKS
> *


you still got some left


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Mar 11 2011, 06:25 PM~20071090
> *you still got some left
> *


YUP


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Got another box homie ship hella fast got any more left might need 1 more case bro let me know


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Mar 12 2011, 04:40 AM~20073780
> *YUP
> *


price??? :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 14 2011, 03:10 PM~19598300
> *is it safe on powder coat??????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 13 2011, 07:00 PM~20083934
> *Got another box homie ship hella fast got any more left might need 1 more case bro let me know
> *


SEND THE CASH HURRY RUNNING OUT OF BRUSHES


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 13 2011, 07:16 PM~20084104
> *price??? :cheesy:
> *


$105 SHIPPED WITH 6 FREE BRUSHES PER CASE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Not sold by the bottle ?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 AM~20088254
> *Not sold by the bottle ?
> *


SURE BUT WHEN YOU ADD SHIPPING YOU BETTER OFF BUYING THE CASE I SHIP U/S/P/S FLAT RATE 1 BOTTLE SHIPPED $23 OR 3 FOR $45 AND FOR EVERY 2 BOTTLES YOU GET A FREE BRUSH


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soriano_@Mar 14 2011, 02:28 PM~20089687
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 14 2011, 04:10 PM~19598300
> *is it safe on powder coat??????
> *



i asked a few times, i guess thats a no :dunno:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Mar 16 2011, 08:23 PM~20109484
> *i asked a few times, i guess thats a no :dunno:
> *


hey bro yes it is i have tied it and nothing happened just got the wheels hella clean bro ....make sure that the wheels a powder coated and not sprayed with paint.....


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Mar 16 2011, 07:28 PM~20109543
> *SOUNDS LIKES ITS GOOD FOR THE REAL POWDER COATING*


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

RUNNING OUT OF BRUSHES QUICK


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

boxes going quick


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Jan 8 2011, 11:24 PM~19545168
> *NO PROBLEM THANK YOU
> *


do you have 2 delute that stuff or just spray on and start brushing. and would it hurt ya gold if tou let it dry


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

get ready for the shows


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

WHATS THE UPTO DATE PRICE AND HOW MANY BOTTLES I DONT FEEL LIKE READING ALL THE BACK PAGES LET ALONE TYPING 30MILLION LETTERS TO COMMUNICATE!!!
IT WAS A GOOD DEAL LAST TIME THANKS I NEED MORE SO PM ME AND WELL DO THIS SONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
!! :biggrin: !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

GOOD STUFF BEEN SELLING LIKE CRAZY HURRY THO ONCE IT SELLS OUT THATS IT....$110 PER CASE SHIPPED THAT'S 12 32OZ BOTTLES AND AS O BONUS FOR EVERY 2 BOTTLES YOU BUY I WILL THROW IN A BRUSH THAT MAKES IT EAZIER TO CLEAN IN BETWEEN THE SPOKES ALSO A HANDFUL OF O.G DAYTON GREASE I ONLY HAVE A FEW CASES LLEFT AND THE BRUSHES ARE ALMOST GONE


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks homie jus got my case in 2day... I will try um out n post pics too. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

do u still have some?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I do.....


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

This is how my all gold D's came out after I used yur cleaner. Bad ass shit u sold me! By da way do know or herd of a gold gel for gold rims n can u get a hold of dat sealer dat yur bottle say to use. Lmk n thanks again homie! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AbU dAkI_@Apr 25 2011, 02:04 AM~20413402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TELL PEOPLE AND EVEN SHOW THEM BUT I GUESS YOUU HAVE TO TRY IT FOR YOURSELF


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Almost all gone


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

nice.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Shit!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

how much for a case to 33527 pm me


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@May 2 2011, 09:26 PM~20472491
> *how much for a case to 33527 pm me
> *


$110 NO MORE GREASE IS GONE.........
BRUSHES ARE RUNNING LOW HURRY RAZA I AINT PLAYING


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Going fast


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Apr 11 2011, 07:46 AM~20310106
> * have some more grease and brushes for the few boxes i have left*


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Pm me paypal info ill take a case and brushes if still available


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@May 10 2011, 06:24 PM~20525694
> *Pm me paypal info ill take a case and brushes if still available
> *


[email protected]


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

How much for just the brushes and grease?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@May 14 2011, 03:48 PM~20553034
> *How much for just the brushes and grease?
> *


I ONLY HAVE ENOUGH TO COVER THE BOTTLE COUNT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@May 18 2011, 05:45 AM~20576888
> *
> *


Thanks big homie..enjoy them case's your club members will see the out come


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

GOING QUICK


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@May 20 2011, 07:33 AM~20592256
> *GOING QUICK
> *


fuck it ill take a box just because u sound like a great sales man.. :biggrin: 
pm me the info on what i need to do.
thanks in advance pimp..

how far are u from san diego?


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@May 23 2011, 03:40 PM~20611347
> *fuck it ill take a box just because u sound like a great sales man..  :biggrin:
> pm me the info on what i need to do.
> thanks in advance pimp..
> ...


His
mouth aint just good for selling stuff :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
bump for big bro


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@May 24 2011, 11:11 AM~20618761
> *His
> mouth aint just good for selling stuff :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> bump for big bro
> *


orale....


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

If I just want 2 bottles with the brush shipped to 94015 how much?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@May 25 2011, 10:41 PM~20631204
> *If I just want 2 bottles with the brush shipped to 94015 how much?
> *


PM SENT BETTER OFF BUYING THE BOX


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

do u sell by the bottle??


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Sure $12 per bottle plus shipping


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

drasticlolo said:


> $110 NO MORE GREASE IS GONE.........
> BRUSHES ARE RUNNING LOW HURRY RAZA I AINT PLAYING






drasticlolo said:


> [email protected]


PAYMENT SENT FOR A CASE OF CLEANER AND BRUSHES 
john, you have sent $110.00 USD to vanessa vargas cuadra.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Pm info. I don't got a paypal. I wanna get a box


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

good seller *** made it right after other issues came along thanks drastic***


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Orale @ drasticlolo i send dat $ to u by pay pal it just show a ladys name !! But i seen ur email so i wen an send it trw!!!!let me know wen u ship it homes thx!! John P !! Aka Mr chuco !!!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale @ drasticlolo i send dat $ to u by pay pal it just show a ladys name !! But i seen ur email so i wen an send it trw!!!!let me know wen u ship it homes thx!! John P !! Aka Mr chuco !!!


YUP THE BOSS LADYS......IS IN CHARGE


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

drasticlolo said:


> YUP THE BOSS LADYS......IS IN CHARGE


THINK IM A NEED ANOTHER BOX, I'LL GIVE YOU A CALL


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Hurry to beat that price increase......


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

drasticlolo said:


> YUP THE BOSS LADYS......IS IN CHARGE


 Orale thats kool lol


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale thats kool lol


 Look for it in a day or two...


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

drasticlolo said:


> Look for it in a day or two...


 Ok homie thx !!!


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

U still got some? Pm your info if u do homie I needs a case


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Good shit works good


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Good shit works good


 Barbero...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

drasticlolo said:


> Barbero...


Simon loko


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

drasticlolo said:


> Barbero...


 Qvo le homes just checkn on my oder !!!! Send da $ july 15 !!! If can give me some info of it wud b greate!!! [email protected] dats my email pay pal !!! Aqui mr chuco !! Thx homes


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Got it late friday. The u.s.p.s isnt open on weekends sent out on tuesday it will be there in a day or two....i..snail mail...takes time


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

drasticlolo said:


> Got it late friday. The u.s.p.s isnt open on weekends sent out on tuesday it will be there in a day or two....i..snail mail...takes time


 Ok kool for da info !!!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

0309 2880 0001 7268 5920 heres the tracking homie sorry just got home u.s.p.s looks like tomorrow


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

drasticlolo said:


> 0309 2880 0001 7268 5920 heres the tracking homie sorry just got home u.s.p.s looks like tomorrow


 Thx u homie i just got it 2day !! nice maken deals wth u i wll get bk at u wen em bottles get empty !!!! All da raza up there get at drasticlolo got da good jale 4 yall wheles !! Firme homie ese drasticlolo !! Aqui mr chuco!!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

THANK YOU HOMIE...ENJOY THE STUFF WORKS GREAT ALMOST ALL GONE DOWN TO A FEW SWIGS LEFT...HURRY $120 SHIPPED


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

drasticlolo said:


> THANK YOU HOMIE...ENJOY THE STUFF WORKS GREAT ALMOST ALL GONE DOWN TO A FEW SWIGS LEFT...HURRY $120 SHIPPED


 Kool homes i wll 8)


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Going....


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Going...........


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

i need a case pm me the info thanks.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

No one....closing up shop


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Will it also clean gold emblems?


----------



## jman21 (Jun 8, 2011)

I need a case pm me.. thanks.. I am Manteca , CA if that helps,, I think your in Fresno, right? any pm me would like a case.. j


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Foolish818 said:


> Will it also clean gold emblems?


 Sure why not..


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

I need like a couple bottles then


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

I need 2 bottles still come with brush?


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I need 2 bottles still come with brush?


x2 bro


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Yup..stll have few brushes...hurry tho


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok can I have price and paypal info?


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

PM me quote for a bottle and ship to 91406. thank


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm ready for some more. Pm paypal info and price on 2,3, or 4 bottles, whichever comes out as the best deal.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

The best deal is per case $120 shipped thats 12 bottles...
Or $12 each bottle plus $12 for shipping up to 3 bottles flat rate u.s.p.s....and like always for every 2 bottles i will throw in a brush...whie supplys last.supplys are low and there will be no more cleaner from my end....trust me they are going fast....thanks again to all those returnng buyers


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Cash that check


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Ill take a case.


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

On the way.....


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Got'em!!!! fast shipping.......Gotta go with Drasticlolo....Thanks bro


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you big flip


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


drasticlolo said:


> Thank you big flip


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

And this stuff works good on gold???


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats all i use ....ist the best ......ask around you'll see


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

drasticlolo said:


> Thats all i use ....ist the best ......ask around you'll see


X2!!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ande buey.
.you ready freskytails for some more


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

TTT MIGHT BE GOING TO VEGAS


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

*VEGAS BOUND LEAVING IN THE MORNING GOING TO TAKE CLEANER FOR SOME MEMBERS ANY1 WANT SOME LET ME KNOW BEFORE 10.AM FRIDAY EMAIL [email protected]*


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Pay Pal Payment sent


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

How is it on anodize? I'm interested!!


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I havent used it on anodize wheel but i have heard it works fine


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

How much u sell the cleaner for


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

$120 a case


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Drasticlolo recieved my package yesterday, TTT for a good BUSINESSMAN ! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you homie and also to the homie i meet in vegas......


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

drasticlolo said:


> $120 a case


how many bottles come in a case ?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

12 bottle and if i have enough 6 bruhes


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

DO YOU STILL HAVE SOME CLEANER IF YOU DO I'LL TAKE A CASE FOR THE $120 THANKS


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

T - T - T 4 some goood CHET !


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

soriano said:


> DO YOU STILL HAVE SOME CLEANER IF YOU DO I'LL TAKE A CASE FOR THE $120 THANKS


Yup very few left.....


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good meeting u in Vegas homie thanks for taking my case out there bro


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

All good if you need more hit me up...


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

The cleaner still available ill take 2 bottles


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Payment sent


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*How much for 3 bottles and shipped to TEXAS / 76108??*


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*TTT...*


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

mark


----------



## Texas Flood 81 (Apr 17, 2006)

How much for 2 bottles shipped to tx 78207 thanks


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Galaxywirewheels said:


> mark


No.. Daniel.. how can i help you..


----------



## 78 lincoln (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey bro how much for 3 bottles and 6 cleaner things shiped to C.A 93033 pm if possible.


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

What up brother how much for two bottles to MO 63130 thanks


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks bro got my bottles today


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*DAAAMN I BEEN BULLSHITNG BIG TIME....
PM ME UR INFO AGAIN SO I CAN SEND MY PAYMENT BRO.
ALSO PUT PRICE FOR CASE OR SINGLE BOTTLE.
THANKS IN ADVANCE AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ANY MORE BOTTLES???


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

HIT ME UP


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

is it $120 a case shipped? if so im intersted? its 12 bottles correct? lmk, thanks. how do you takes payments?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

Price have gone up..sorry $135 shipping taking a toll...if you think about it that still $9 bottle after my shipping cost the box weighs 29-30 lbs...


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Watsup homie u still giving brushes out wen ordering a case? I need a case shipped to Hawaii zip 96706. Lmk n pm me info so I can send payment ASAP. U take PayPal right? Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

*just wanted to let everyone know that i no longer have any cleaner left thank you to all those who bought from me ...if in the future i abtain some more i will post up...if interstead i have a few brushes left ...again thank you all*


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks homie got my case in 2day! Glad I jumped on it before u ran out. Dis is some good shit! Looks like I Gota be more conservative on these cleaner jus in case u don't get any in da long run.


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

drasticlolo said:


> *just wanted to let everyone know that i no longer have any cleaner left thank you to all those who bought from me ...if in the future i abtain some more i will post up...if interstead i have a few brushes left ...again thank you all*








DIZZZZ-AMN...........I was gonna hit you up for some more, the bad part is i used up the last bottle on some chinas I sold!!! FUHHHH !!! LMK Bro when you get some, IF YOU ANY LEFT, PLEASE shoot it ! I gave away one bottle to my Compa for Christmas, so at least I know where to go to clean my wheels in the meantime


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Any one know who sales this type of cleaner?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

He is out maybe algien q le aiga comprado una caja can sale u one


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ucetah on here has bottles and the stuff with it also forsale just seen it at his house


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

I still some..but its not worth shipping


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> He is out maybe algien q le aiga comprado una caja can sale u one


Si por eso puse el comentario aver quien me vende uno.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

plague said:


> Ucetah on here has bottles and the stuff with it also forsale just seen it at his house



Can u PM me his number if you have it?

Thanks.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

drasticlolo said:


> I still some..but its not worth shipping


Just an idea of how much shipped?

Thanks.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

like this!












still have some left for sale!


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

THANKS PHIL! 
DANIEL IM NOT GOING TO JACK YOUR THREAD BUT HIT ME UP BRO ITS CALILAC AKA VIC I STILL HAVE 10 BOTTLES WITH BRUSHES & GREASE FOR PLAYA PRICE..


plague said:


> Ucetah on here has bottles and the stuff with it also forsale just seen it at his house


----------



## Playboy79 (Dec 14, 2018)

You have any more cleaner?


----------



## Playboy79 (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm also looking for E&G grille for box chevy Caprice 1989 with gold bars, I have a chrome one looking for gold


----------

